# mustard



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I noticed that when I eat meat with mustard I am not sleepy actually in the opposite I am alert.

Mustard (Brassica) was sacred to Aesclepius, the Greek god of healing, and was used to treat a variety of ailments. Mustard also increases alertness and opens higher mental channels, allowing one to become aware of hidden threats or evil influences. The Greeks crushed the seeds and made a paste with wine vinegar they called "must," hence the modern name. Italian peasants sprinkled mustard seeds on doorsills to protect their homes, and Hindus believed that eating mustard seeds would allow them to travel out of their bodies to gain awareness of the whole universe. Mustard greens add a hot, tangy flavor to salads.

http://www.crucible.org/herbal_guide.htm

Anyway the only problem with it is for males that it has lots of phytoestrogens like broccoli but for women it is very healthy I guess. Yeah another sexist comment coming from proximo ehehe.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

It is not bad it just has estrogens in it but I am not sure that amount would affect anyone. I just wrote it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Mustard is a no no for yeast etc. The vinegar in it can feed the yeast. Anything fermented, aged or malted can be bad at least while fighting the yeast initially.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Mustard is a no no for yeast etc. The vinegar in it can feed the yeast. Anything fermented, aged or malted can be bad at least while fighting the yeast initially.


Thanks for the warning, but I don't have candida. I also think that not everyone has candida. To check it:

http://www.adhdrelief.com/CandidaTest.html

It is also like I am the opposite of candida It is like anything that feeds candida makes me feel good. Mustard, Msm, vinegar Is it possible that I got candida deficiency.

Is apple cider vinegar also bad for people with candida or Alcohol?


----------



## nadinek (Jun 26, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> Thanks for the warning, but I don't have candida. I also think that not everyone has candida. To check it:
> 
> http://www.adhdrelief.com/CandidaTest.html
> 
> ...


Do you think the alertness and mental clarity could be a placebo effect... since mustard is tangy and sort of could be thought of as invigorating (sp?) in that sense?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

placebo affect happens when you take a medicine or a supplement for a purpose and think that it is working. I was eating it because I like how it tastes and it is my personal experience. 

I got attention deficit and chronic fatigue like most of us, so anything invigorating helps with my mental clarity. I figured that out recently actually, anything spicy helps with my fatigue problems both physical and mental. Anytime I eat the sandwich with jalapeno I don't need sleep and can study for hours if I eat it without spice or pepper I can sleep for hours.

The thing is such stuff increases the stomach acid and helps your digestion and if you are following the threads here the main problem is the stomach. 

I don't think it is a coincidence that most of the medicines they give us for SA is in HCl form.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> I don't think it is a coincidence that most of the medicines they give us for SA is in HCl form.


I realized this also. Obviously, Big pharma knows something we don't...and they're not sharing!


----------

